# vaginal discharge



## peachick (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 5 month old doe with a yellow/white discharge.
In dogs thats BAD NEWS = uterus infection 
Is it the same in goats??


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2010)

Unless she's also acting depressed or something like that, she's probably just in heat.  Definitely the right time of year for a doe to be cycling.


----------



## peachick (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you!!!
She seems fine,  but I noticed yesterday the buck was smelling her.
Now  I guess I need to decide to seperate them or not,  or do you think its too late?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 28, 2010)

How old is your buck?


----------



## peachick (Sep 28, 2010)

he is 8 months old.
they are both silky fainting goats.
and I just bought the doe over the weekend.

Im a newbie still and havent done my homework on breeding yet...  guess  its time I educate myself on that now!!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, they should be separated.

congrats on the new goats!


----------



## peachick (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you  thank you

I am so smitten!!  I cant stay out of the barn!!

I'll post photos on a new thread.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe someone with more experience can advise you about it, but it may not be a bad idea to lute the doeling.  5 months is pretty early to get bred and since she's cycling it's certainly possible she did.  I haven't needed to do it myself, so I don't have experience with it but perhaps someone else can chime in about that.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 28, 2010)

If she is in heat, she is probably bred.  It takes about 10 seconds!  So you won't necessarily see the deed being done.  An 8 month old buck knows what to do, and a 5 month old doeling in heat cooperates.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, definitely consider her bred.  Lutalyse is in order here.  Abortive dose is 2ml in the muscle, and she'll come into heat again about 2 days after the shot.

I think yer sposed to wait like 10 days after the suspected breeding to give the shot, but I can't remember for sure..  Someone else will know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2010)

There has to be a CL present for it to work. So you need to wait at least 10 days. My vet recommends waiting a full 2 weeks from breed date.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 28, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> There has to be a CL present for it to work. So you need to wait at least 10 days. My vet recommends waiting a full 2 weeks from breed date.


You might want to edit that to "corpus luteum."  Gotta be careful about putting a C in front of an L on a goat forum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2010)

That's true. I'm in a hurry today and just quickly looking at things and commenting. 

Good week for me. Three crias born so that means income. So I'm busy earning my pay.


----------

